# My baby has been sick for 2 days. :(



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As some of you read, I started giving the bully sticks back to the pups after their illness in December. Unfortunately they made Lexie sick. She has had a sick tummy for 2 days. She is back on the antibiotic, and no chewies for her.  The others have so far seemed to tolerate them well.

My tick wittle baby. You can even tell on her face that she doesn't feel well.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor sweetheart.  Give her a cuddle for me. I hope she feels better soon, T.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww T, I am so sorry. I hope she is better soon. Give her hugs and snuggles from us..And please keep us posted as you know we will be worried about her..


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Lexie, I do hope you feel better soon! Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww.. I get sick from the smell of the Bully !! Feel better little one !!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww lexie!!! why no likes bullystick tummy wummy?  feel butter soon otay


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor baby Lexie.. I am so sad to hear you are not feeling well.. I remember how very ill you guys were last year, and will certainly be praying for your speedy recovery..and sending your mom lots of heartfelt hugs for support during this time... Blessings, Deb


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sad that you are sick.Feel better soon my boys send kisses and I send a hug and kiss


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

OH no! Feel better soon Lex!! I hate when something just doesn't sit right for them


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh T, I'm so sorry to hear about Lexie . She will be better soon. She is in good hands with a mommy that loves her dearly. 
Mwah Lexie!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah no poor Lexie.. i hope she feels better soon... at least you now know that it is the bullies that cause the problems - wonder what it is about them?

Kisses to Lexie and you!!! xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww no poor wee baba Lexie!
Feel better soon sweetpea. xxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

get better soon lexie girl


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww poor Lexie. Hugs and licks from all of us, hope she feels better really soon xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww poor Lexie, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

awww feel better Lexie


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

hope you feel better soon Lexie


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

poor Lexie! Get well soon!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh no Lexie. Tummy problems are no fun. Your mummy will take good care of you. Get well pretty girl.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Get well soon Lexie!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for the well wishes. Lexie is feeling a bit better this morning. Getting up and around a lil more. Her eyes don't have that "sick look" like they have for the last 2 days, so I think she's doing better.  Again, thank you all for caring. :daisy: After what happened in December to all 4 of my pups, any tummy upset freaks me out! Lexie was down the longest with it, spending Monday through Friday in the hospital. So needless to say, I was quite antsy when she got sick again.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sarah, I'm not sure. They all got "HGE," for lack of a definite diagnosis back in December. Lexie & Jade's progressed to Pancreatitis as well. They tested them for everything, and the only thing they can come up with was "tainted" chewies or food. E-coli, or Salmonella. There were some recalls back then on Merricks chewies, which is what we used. So it had to be something related. Anyway, they were all hospitalized for a few days, Lexie Monday through Friday. They were all very ill, but it took Lexie so long to recover. They took them off all chewies, no high protein, all on a very simple food, etc. I was told that I could reintroduce things very slowly. It was a no go with Lexie almost immediately. I took them away from all of them because it's something that can come on so suddenly, and be fatal quickly. I don't ever want to go through what we went through again. I wasn't sure if any of them would pull through. Hearing the vet say, "if you don't hear from us in the night, no news is good news," put my heart so far in the bottom of my feet I can't even explain it. That was one hell of a whole month! So I'm not taking any chances. I may try to let them chew them twice a month for an hour at a time. I'm guessing it's the high protein, and the chewie being "too rich."


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

sounds like a terrible experience! But glad to hear your on the mend, Lexi!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> Sarah, I'm not sure. They all got "HGE," for lack of a definite diagnosis back in December. Lexie & Jade's progressed to Pancreatitis as well. They tested them for everything, and the only thing they can come up with was "tainted" chewies or food. E-coli, or Salmonella. There were some recalls back then on Merricks chewies, which is what we used. So it had to be something related. Anyway, they were all hospitalized for a few days, Lexie Monday through Friday. They were all very ill, but it took Lexie so long to recover. They took them off all chewies, no high protein, all on a very simple food, etc. I was told that I could reintroduce things very slowly. It was a no go with Lexie almost immediately. I took them away from all of them because it's something that can come on so suddenly, and be fatal quickly. I don't ever want to go through what we went through again. I wasn't sure if any of them would pull through. Hearing the vet say, "if you don't hear from us in the night, no news is good news," put my heart so far in the bottom of my feet I can't even explain it. That was one hell of a whole month! So I'm not taking any chances. I may try to let them chew them twice a month for an hour at a time. I'm guessing it's the high protein, and the chewie being "too rich."


Thats awful!!!! Glad they all pulled through!!

Its the only thing it can be..no one thinks 'chewies' can cause that sort of severe health problem.. its worrying for anyone but having 4 of them at the same time and all of them being so so so tiny must have been awful.

Did you ever contact Merrick... i would have been inclined to.. One dog is bad luck something could have been off 4 just isn't a coincidence something is not right with what they've made.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Mis! 

Sarah, yes, it was horrible! I didn't even share it on the board until it was all over. I was such a wreck!!! There was a member here that literally stayed on the phone with me non-stop to help me cope (we love you Tricia!). I was just not myself. I would get one out of the hospital, and another would go in. It all went on for a whole month. < sigh >

I contacted and had tested every place that I had food and chewies from. But of course they always tell you that their testing resulted in no signs of toxins. But we know for sure it was one, or the other. I even had my water source tested.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you Mis!
> 
> Sarah, yes, it was horrible! I didn't even share it on the board until it was all over. I was such a wreck!!! There was a member here that literally stayed on the phone with me non-stop to help me cope (we love you Tricia!). I was just not myself. I would get one out of the hospital, and another would go in. It all went on for a whole month. < sigh >
> 
> I contacted and had tested every place that I had food and chewies from. But of course they always tell you that their testing resulted in no signs of toxins. But we know for sure it was one, or the other. I even had my water source tested.


I'm glad you had support.. it makes my blood run cold!!

Ah i hate people who can't admit liability.. seriously it riles me.. it can only be them.. too much of a coincidence otherwise


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

T, I'm so sorry you had to go through that! That's horrible! Our babies mean so much to us, I can't even imagine how awful that must have been for you.  I'm so glad you had so much support, Tricia sounds like a real sweetheart and true friend.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, Sarah! 

Thank you Paula!  Having her support was a Godsend, truly.


----------

